# Readyboost incompatible flash drives workaround



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys I recently purchased a 1 GB kingston flash drive which was shown incompatible in tests for readyboost.
However after some googling I was able to make it work

here is the way 


> Format the Drive with the following settings in place.
> 
> Capacity:
> -of your drive-
> ...


 Done
This guy here suggested this,many thanks to him
and dont use this if your have a snailspeed drive,it may make windows slow.


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

hey vimal how much of boost did u vista readily give u


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Not much-till now(as my flash memory is not that fast) but I can feel some improvement,will see in gaming.


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

let me know if its worth buying a new flash disk ... and wat do u mean by ur flash disk is not fast which spl. type of flash disk does readyboost want?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

^^I did not buy a drive because of readyboost feature,I bought it just for storage,It is just an experiment I am doing.
however see this list for readyboost compatible drives 
*www.grantgibson.co.uk/misc/readyboost/
And here are some gaming results for readyboost compatible drives.
*www.legitreviews.com/article/455/2/*www.grantgibson.co.uk/misc/readyboost/


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Not much-till now(as my flash memory is not that fast) but I can feel some improvement,will see in gaming.



You will experience no difference in gaming, and as your flash mem is slow readyboost will have slight negative impact (Atleast this is what i experienced when i used i used my Transcend Jetflash 1 Gig flash mem).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me see for a few days.


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 30, 2007)

in my flash drive there is no option for formatting the card in ntfs--only fat and fat32 option shows up


----------

